# "embrujo"



## pedrito (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, this is my first thread in the forum and wanted to show you my little house, is 13 liters and its characteristics are these: 
26w light (two 13W pH of each) 
Plants: Juncus repens, Utricularia, Cuba (although it has been eaten the Utri) and Hydrocotyle verticillata 
Wildlife: Cherrys, planorbis and cardinals. 
Co2: Home 
Substrate: ADA Amazonia II 
Fertilizer: Brighty K, Green Brighty Step 2 of ADA



















I hope you like it, I hope your suggestions.

Thank you.

A greeting


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

Very green and lush. It looks like you have the growing plants thing down. 
I'd love to see a mid-ground in there and a little contrast of colors.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

It... is ... BRILLIANT! The juncus repens looks like a spider plant, creeping and crawling along... The hydrocotyle could stand to have more room though. 

Add a plain black or whitish background, and remove the equipment (for photography) and you very well could have had a great chance at winning the tank of the year contest. At least you could try for tank of the month eventually.


----------



## pedrito (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback, take this into account.


----------



## msabat (Jun 7, 2009)

those are bright greens!


----------



## pedrito (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------

